# Johnny Q's new guitar



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

He can play it coming or going, rightside up or upside down. LOL:biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

LOL.... I'd like ta helicopter that sucker.....:cheers:


----------

